# Tavern?



## Yurith (Oct 10, 2004)

Where is this so called tavern that everyone can meet when they are between adventures? Is it a thread? A forum? Non-existent?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 10, 2004)

Umm, hmm.  Well, I don't know what exactly you're talking about, but ever since the latest Talk Like a Pirate Day, the Off-Topic forum has been named the Tortuga Tavern.  You can locate it in the drop-menu at the bottom of the page.  It shows under the section for general RPG discussion.

Barring that, I don't know.  Maybe it's just a reference to the cliche that many D&D games start off in a tavern.


----------

